# New FK Automotive grille installed



## JDM (Aug 8, 2012)

Hi guys,

So I decided to go for the fk automotive grille as I wasn't overly impressed with the plastidip rings.

After much sweating about removing the bumper I went for it with help from the father in law.

Have to say I love the look of it and think when the private plates on it will just finish it off. It's such a shame we have to put numberplates on the front in the uk. Looks so much better without!!

Anyway here are a few pics


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Looks great, big improvement


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Like it. 8) [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
Hoggy.


----------



## davectr (Sep 9, 2012)

You don't have to spoil it by putting a number plate back on, I've just ordered one of these!

www.youtube.com/watch?v=V4gRivFSrWE


----------



## KIFOO (Nov 19, 2012)

Looks spot on mate ,don't think I'd be brave enough to take off front bumper


----------



## Ridgmont61 (Dec 6, 2011)

Seems a lot of work for a minor change of appearance.


----------



## dannyboyz4 (Sep 19, 2004)

Well done. Like it. 

Suits the car with the sline front end accentuates the lower bumper inserts nicely. Beefs up the front.

You going for it with the rings on the bonnet?


----------



## JDM (Aug 8, 2012)

Thanks for the comments guys, it does make a big difference for such a small detail IMHO.

*@davectr.* Thanks for the link. Think they are more for shows which I don't intend to show the car. It would be nice to drive around on the roads legally with no front plate is what I meant.

*@KIFOO*. It was a bit hairy taking it off a 2 month old car but I just bit the bullet. Glad I did and its not that hard to be fair

*@Ridgmont61.* Guess it all depends on how much you value the little details that make it stand out I guess

*@dannyboyz4.* Thanks Danny. I'm undecided on that one. I tried the rings I took off the back of the car on the bonnet by just placing them there and it just didn't seem to look right.. The jury is out!!


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

why dont you put a sticky plate on?

keep the grille clean


----------



## JDM (Aug 8, 2012)

sTTranger said:


> why dont you put a sticky plate on?
> 
> keep the grille clean


Sticky plate?


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

yes, I have had one for 3 1/2 years with no probs

this is an old pic but shows what I mean


----------



## JDM (Aug 8, 2012)

Oh right, thanks..

Not sure what I think about it being stuck to one side on the bumper though. I'm a bit anal when it comes to things looking symmetrical and balanced... I don't have OCD though. :?


----------

